# I feel Hypothyroid again after increase of thyroid medications.



## ThyroidMan (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm starting to get hypo symptoms again. The last time I got an increase was a couple days before thanksgiving, so its been a month and a week or so. I went from 75 mcg of synthroid and 5 mcg of cytomel. At first after a week of that dosage I started to feel hyper. Fast forward to now, I feel hypo, clicky joints, body parts go numb, sleep forever, weight gain etc. Why is it that everytime I increase thyroid meds, eventually I go hypo? Do I just keep increasing the dosages, does this ever stop?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's kinda normal. You feel better, do more, and then consequently feel worse. You will "catch up" eventually. It took me about 8 months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Having a lab to include FT-4 and FT-3 is a great idea prior to making any dose changes. If you do not want to go through your doctor - you can order them here...

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/thyroid-panel-ii-t4-free-t3-free-with-tsh.aspx

Changing med's without labs is not effective - as you have experienced - thyroid symptoms often overlap.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges, medication dose at time of draw and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------

